# Solved: Corel Draw X3 and thumbnails!



## DraxGoroth (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay, here's the thing...
I'm sitting at work, and as some of you might know - time is of the essence!

So, let me get straight to the point.
How can I disable the small thumbnails which appear on each .CDR-file?
The process of generating each thumb is driving me crazy, and at the same time slows down the computer for longer periods.

I know that the previous computer didn't have these thumbnail-icons, so it must be possible to somehow shut them off.
Alas, I've not found any option to actually have this done in Corel Draw X3.
I've also tried changing the .CDR icon on Windows File Manager, or whatever you call it in English - but it doesn't seem to make a difference at all. 

Help?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Might want to read this: http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1306999&page=2
When installing the program there is an option to turn this off. Funny that you can't do it after installation. Maybe in a future version.

moper


----------



## DraxGoroth (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!

I was getting ready to reinstall Corel Draw X3, but I found out I could change the installation by using the normal Add/remove software.
And through customizing the current installation of Corel Draw, allowed me to remove the thumbnail feature (under the category of Utilities).


----------

